# Latest project, Rolltop Desk...



## JOETHECROW (Jul 31, 2010)

A friend of ours recently asked Laur if we'd want a rolltop desk,....She asked me and I said "You bet", Penn Digger helped me pick it up,....It was pretty rough and coming apart. Tom suggested before and after pics, but I forgot the before's...Brought it in the house a section at a time and reglued and screwed all the joints, vacuumed the drawers, touched up a couple of spots and wiped her down with some "Old English" furniture oil....It's a little beat but fits right in with all my other stuff with 'character".[] Gotta love all the compartments and secret places these things have! The rolltop works vr. smooth. I just wanted to share a few pics.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 31, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 31, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 31, 2010)

Compartments.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 31, 2010)

All in all, not bad for a freebie, and a couple hours work....I just hope I don't have to move the thing anytime soon,...weighs about the same as a kitchen range.[] Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess your desk collection is now complete.  It's a very nice desk.  I wish I could have worked on it so I had a desk.  Looks good.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 31, 2010)

We have a very generous neighbor.  She has given me three wild rose bushes as well.  I just meant Joe has a lot of desks lol.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice looking piece Joe!.    Leo has to like that[sm=lol.gif].


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 1, 2010)

I found this recipe a couple years ago. It was apparently formulated by the former (former because he died) deputy keeper of furniture and woodwork at the Victoria and Albert Museum in London.  

 Ingredients 
 1 part linseed oil
 2 parts mentholated spirits
 2 parts turpentine
 2 parts distilled vinegar

 Method â€¨Put all the above into a bottle and shake well.  Apply to furniture â€“ not too much at one time â€“ and rub in well rather than smearing it over the surface.  
 I have not tried it yet but plan to make some up once things calm down here. 
 We leave in a few days to head south.  We will drop the girls off at colleges down there then head back up here to drop off my son in Michigan.  I have been teasing them that, as empty nesters, their dad and I will be partying but I don't think that will be the case.  I will probably miss them more than they will miss me and home.


----------



## glass man (Aug 1, 2010)

THAT IS  WONDERFUL! ALWAYS WANTED ONE OF THOSE! HOW OLD DO YOU THINK IT IS? SEE THE INKS ON IT! NICE! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2010)

Cool recipe, Melinda.  I'd like to try that on something.  Jamie, I'd say 1880's or '90's possibly.  I'm lucky to have such a nice neighbor!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 1, 2010)

Its looks like a heck of a nice piece. Great job Joe.


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 1, 2010)

I hope to give it a try in about 3 weeks...I will let you know if it works..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe.,...it sounds like a good old combination....I've since done some more minor fixs on the scars and she looks better. Again thanks...


----------



## Wangan (Aug 2, 2010)

Excellent desk Joe! I had a child size one with the chair when I was a lad.I would still have it today if my sister hadnt thought it would look good in her house.[] Someday I will have another one only big like yours.


----------



## BillinMo (Aug 2, 2010)

What a great piece!  I've always loved rolltop desks since I was a kid.  They just seem so cool with all the little cubbies, drawers, and hiding places, then if it gets messy, just pull the cover over it.  

 I've had a house for a year and a half now, and after umpteen zillion estate auctions, garage sales, etc. I have two antique desks but neither has a rolltop.  Now you've got me thinking about adding another one!


----------



## toddrandolph (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice desk, I know a bit more about furniture than I do about bottles, it's the later style, 1910-30  probably. The S roll types are earlier and more desirable, but this one is nice because it's a smaller size with drawers on only one side. If you want to repair the damaged veneer, find an old oak flat top desk from the same time period, don't use new veneer. you can usually find the flat top desks on the curb as no one wants those.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey,...great tip Todd,...thank you. I know what you mean about the size...even being narrower than a 'dual sided drawer' example,...It still feels like sitting down to play a piano. [] Thanks for helping date it as well.


----------



## mainer1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice looking desk Joe
 Great job on the resto!
 Price was definetly right


----------

